# gotti or no gotti ?



## AdmiralAK (Mar 4, 2002)

realizing that my gotti was kinda crooked I shave it off last night 

Now I look so different it's not even funny 

Some people prefer me with it, some people without it ... what do you think ?!

(both with and sans gotti photos in the photos thread) 


--> women HIGHLY encouraged to voice their opinions 

Admiral


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 4, 2002)

making it easier for people 

WITH GOATEE 

NO GOATEE (TODAY'S PHOTO) 

lol .. shoot I should have made this a poll 

Admiral


----------



## themacko (Mar 4, 2002)

OHHHH, you mean *goatee*!  I thought you were talking about John Gotti.  I say, if you can grow it, wear it baby.


----------



## ulrik (Mar 4, 2002)

I vote for the "this page is not available" pic....so no gotti


----------



## Alexandert (Mar 4, 2002)

The second page doesn't load!

So what did you shave? Your... penis? It is crooked? Wow. Stay away from me! I don't want a crooked... dick!    

I'm sorry, man!


----------



## dlookus (Mar 4, 2002)

I vote for chops and a soul patch.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Mar 4, 2002)

With goatee:  Put on a 1940's german helmet with a single spike on the top of it, wear leather outfit (matching gloves too) and you would look like the ULTIMATE BIKER MAN!

Without goatee: You look young and innocent.  Believe me, there will come a day (or even perhaps now) when the girls will like that young boyish look in a late 20-something/early 30-something man.


----------



## Alexandert (Mar 4, 2002)

Oh!!!
No I know. Sorry!   

This is the right link:
http://www.geocities.com/AdmiralAK/common/photos/admiral.jpg

The one with ... gotti or goatee makes you look older.  But better. The one you posted is old. You should have posted one before you shaved it!
Let it grow, let it grow, let it grow... Rudolf the red nose....... ups Sorry!


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 4, 2002)

I vote gotti!


----------



## Klink (Mar 4, 2002)

I'd go with no goatee. Gives you more of that debonair mystery man look.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> *I vote for the "this page is not available" pic....so no gotti  *



just do a refresh and the image shows up, yahoo is f*ed up in that aspect


----------



## ulrik (Mar 4, 2002)

With that pic....still: NO SOUP FOR YOU...uh....I mean no gotti for Admiral


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 4, 2002)

ok ok ok  using the high tech stuff I have in my office I got a digital photo of me, this photo is SECONDS old


----------



## dlookus (Mar 4, 2002)

Goateeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Alexandert (Mar 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlookus _
> *Goateeeeeeeeee! *



Argh! I'm blind! Shit! That you AK? Argh!

*GOATEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!*     

and your sunglasses, please!


----------



## sithious (Mar 4, 2002)

goatee all the way. have one myself, what else can i say ?


----------



## dlookus (Mar 4, 2002)

I sport one as well. Think Similar


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 4, 2002)

lol good to know there are others out there that think that I look better with a goatee 


Admiral


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 4, 2002)

I have listen to Freud whatever red is the color of money


----------



## Alexandert (Mar 4, 2002)

ADD THIS TO THE HERVÉ O LATOR!


----------



## edX (Mar 4, 2002)

i think a better question, is shirt or no shirt?

no shirt


----------



## RacerX (Mar 4, 2002)

You look your age without it... does that help?


----------



## ulrik (Mar 4, 2002)

My vote: No shirt, no gotti, but sunglasses and plenty of beer


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 4, 2002)

ulrik in germany it might be a little cold if I were with no shirt  lol

I look my age, but I think I look weird ;-)
my face is...so non-admiral-like  .. I think I got used myself with a goatee 


Admiral


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 4, 2002)

go for the goatee... it looks badass...


----------



## RacerX (Mar 4, 2002)

I got rid of my beard for my birthday. Helped drop a couple years off of how old I looked.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 4, 2002)

I just got feedback from a girl that had never seen me shaved  (sans goatee) and she said I looked 10 years younger  -- she says I look funny without it he he he...women...can't make up their mind 


Admiral


----------



## edX (Mar 4, 2002)

well, shaving everything off in the dead of winter is a tough thing to do. the skin underneath is always this paler shade that makes the face look a little 'funny' untill the color is even again. i feel very uncomfortable in the mirror for the first week or so after i shave my beard off every summer. but once i get out in the sun for a few days and the color comes back, i feel like me again.

maybe you should hit the tanning booth


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 4, 2002)

or as the people at AtAT would say for admiral... just sit on the top of a roof in Boston, have some Mai Tais, and feel the warmth of the RDF as it turns your skin a lovely tan (okay, i edited it a bit to make it sound ok)

for ed... it would sound right...

sit on the beach, have some Mai Tais, and feel the warmth of the RDF as it turns your skin a lovely tan

(don't understand what the RDF is? you need to be an appleturns.com fan to get it really... but it means "Reality Distortion Field", a common term used when talking about Steve Jobs and his thoughts)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 5, 2002)

lol 

well I will keep it off for 3 weeks maximum 
then I will regrow  --- I need to look good when I go to greece  


Admiral


----------



## genghiscohen (Mar 5, 2002)

The important factor is to have it past the "prickly" stubble stage when getting close to your lady friend.
Whisker burn of the inner thighs is *not* arousing for most women...


----------



## Jadey (Mar 5, 2002)

I vote for with the goatee


----------

